# Suggesting Food To Dog's New Family-Drawing The Line?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Two of our rescue dogs are going to new homes this week,and while I am thrilled that these two are getting adopted,I'm also a little disappointed because of the food choice the family has made. I feed the rescue dogs Acana or Orijen,and always recommend this food. The dogs dog really well on these foods and look amazing on them.Most of the families will either keep the dogs on the food or find something similar.These two families both feed Science Diet though. Everything has checked out with the references and so forth, and I'm not going to be cynical and not approve them over food. I guess this post is more of a rant about the food choice,but at the same time I am glad they found a home.I guess you have to draw the line with your personal preferences sometimes,as long as it won't be detrimental to the dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Back years ago, Nutro was a pretty good food, and I used to suggest it to puppy buyers. Then the menu foods recall came about and my dogs got sick. 

I found Canidae and got totally sucked in, and used to suggest that. Then they changed their formula and manufacturer and my dogs did not do so well on it anymore. 

Then I went to Kumpi and used to give out her propaganda packages, but did not suggest it. My dogs did not get sick exactly, but I think that since I have switched they are doing better. 

I don't even encourage people to feed a certain thing anymore. I give them a bag of food usually and tell them what it is. But I keep out of what they feed their dogs. If they ask, I will tell them why I feed what I feed. 

But I have found that people often have a food they are sold on. Others will buy what their vets recommend. And others will buy the brands that have the best large-scale marketing. If you encourage or offer the information, chances are they will not feed what you suggest. If you wait until they ask, then the chances are much better that they will accept what you have to say. 

I always have several brands on the tip of my tongue that I will suggest if they ask. X is good food, Y is good food, I like the ingredients in Z. etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have found that adopters are generally open to information about food when I show them spreadsheets and information on the foods and why they are ones I use. I am pretty detailed about it, and while I can't say that years later, they are sticking with them, initially (and I send food with the dog) at least they are! 

I do a calorie comparison, a nutrient density type comparison, and cost. So that they can see that spending $____ on Bag A is actually less expensive than Bag B. 

I give them a bigger list than just 2 higher priced foods though. I usually list all the foods the dog has tried while with me, and list brands/types that seem like they would work for the dog. I also make sure the food is available to them within a reasonable distance. Of course, my adopters have all been kind of OCD too so it makes it easier.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

There's no problem with suggesting it since you never know who may be listening. I find, from the adopters I've interacted with at work, that they typically go with whatever they're used to feeding their dogs in the past or whoever has the biggest TV commercial. I used to be real gungho about food, but now I don't bother unless they seem seriously interested.


----------

